# Here it is/here you are



## Carol89

Does the expression "Here it is" has the same meaning as "Here you are"?

1:Give me your book, please.
2:Here you are!
1:Thanks.
2:You're welcome.


----------



## Carfer

Não, Carol, _'here you are_' refere-se a uma pessoa (_'Ora cá estás tu'_) e _'Here it is'_ a uma coisa (_'Ora aqui está_ - um livro ou o que quer que seja). A resposta correcta seria _'Here it is'_ -


----------



## curlyboy20

Concordo com Carfer. Quando você dá algo para uma pessoa, você diria, _"Here it is"._ Mas quando você está procurando por uma pessoa e aquela pessoa aparece repentinamente, você diria, _"Here/There you are!"._


----------



## Duver

I don't know if there is any slight difference between both (I myself would like to know) but I disagree with Carfer and curlyboy; "Here you are" (also "There you are")may refer to a THING, when you're handing it to someone.

My guess is that "here it is" is not used to hand something but rather to show where it is (here) or like you've found it.


----------



## Ricardoreis

Duver said:


> I don't know if there is any slight difference between both (I myself would like to know) but I disagree with Carfer and curlyboy; "Here you are" (also "There you are")may refer to a THING, when you're handing it to someone.
> 
> My guess is that "here it is" is not used to hand something but rather to show where it is (here) or like you've found it.



Duver is right. There are two uses for that phrase, and one of them is as pointed out, used when you hand something (an item) to someone.

Carol89's dialogue is absolutely plausible, the expression "here you are!" is used all the time in this context. The other variants are "There you are!" and "Here you go!/There you go!".

Imagine I'm cooking in the kitchen, and I asked a friend of mine to help:

_- Can you hand me the salt please?
- Sure thing (hands me the salt). There you go!_

Or "Here you are!" / "There you are!" / "Here you go!". Often it's shortened to just "there!" or "here!" in very informal settings or when the effort of handing something over is not great (like my example). Similarly in a restaurant, when a waiter handed you your food, they might say "Here you are! Enjoy your meal."

"Here it is" would be quite strange in that situation. You're more likely to use it in response to a question such as "Where's the salt?" "Here it is!" (then you might hand it over, because it would be obvious I wanted it!)


----------



## curlyboy20

Duver, I disagree. "Here you are" can also be used to give something to someone, but it's more common to say, "here it is" or "there you go/here you go". 

You can also use "here it is" when you spot something you've been looking for.


----------



## curlyboy20

"Here it is" doesn't sound odd to me in the context provided. But yes, "here you are" is also correct.


----------



## Ricardoreis

To me it just depends on context. If I said

"Can you hand me that book there?" and pointed to the thing so it was very obvious which one I meant, "Here it is" would sound odd to me. On the other hand, "Here you go" would be what I'd expect to hear. In the context given above there may or may not be certainty about where the object is, but because they have specified 'your' book, I'd definitely be expecting to hear "Hear you go".

I'd definitely say in my opinion "here you go/here you are/there you go/there you are" are all about as common as each other, but "here it is" is far less so.

"Here it is" tends to suggest there was some kind of question or uncertainty about where the particular object was.


----------



## curlyboy20

Ricardoreis said:


> "Here it is" tends to suggest there was some kind of question or uncertainty about where the particular object was.


 
I agree with that. Say, if I were looking for something or even if I had been looking for something for a while and then I suddenly find what I was/had been looking for, then I'd say, "here it is!". 

I get your point now as to asking to get something that's _in sight_ handed. In such case, "here it is" would sound a bit odd.


----------



## Carfer

Yes, right, it seems that my English needs a little polishing. I forgot that the correct equivalent to _'Here you are!_' in Portuguese is _'Aqui tem!_'


----------



## Duver

Oh my... desculpem-me se estivermos saindo do tópico (acho que não...) mas agora fiquei bem curioso!

O que quer dizer "_Aqui tem!_" em Portugal, Carfer?

No Brasil, me parece que eu diria "Aqui tem" se alguém me perguntasse algo como "Onde tem ....?" (Where is there..? Where can we find...?). Só me soou estranho você relacionar "Aqui tem" com "Here you are".


----------



## ewie

There are quite a few threads about this in the English Only forum:
*Here you are! *>>>

(Excuse the interruption, Duver)


----------



## Carfer

Duver said:


> Oh my... desculpem-me se estivermos saindo do tópico (acho que não...) mas agora fiquei bem curioso!
> 
> O que quer dizer "_Aqui tem!_" em Portugal, Carfer?
> 
> No Brasil, me parece que eu diria "Aqui tem" se alguém me perguntasse algo como "Onde tem ....?" (Where is there..? Where can we find...?). Só me soou estranho você relacionar "Aqui tem" com "Here you are".


 
Se você pedir alguma coisa aqui em Portugal, Duver, se for a um bar e encomendar uma cerveja, por exemplo, é muito natural que o empregado lhe diga, ao entregar-lha, _'Aqui tem_!'. 
O mesmo vale para o exemplo do ricardoreis: 
'_-Podes-me dar o sal, por favor? _
_- Aqui tens!_'
ou da carol (que, lamentavelmente, só agora li com olhos de ver)
'_-Dás-me o teu livro, por favor? _
_- Aqui tens!_'
ou para qualquer outra situação semelhante.

Pelo que deduzo, será então expressão sem préstimo no Brasil, mas aqui é perfeitamente comum.


----------



## Duver

Muito interessante, Carfer! Nunca havia ouvido/visto a expressão "Aqui tem!" usada de tal forma. No Brasil, definitivamente, não existe. 
Aqui dizemos "Aqui está". Mais informalmente dizemos "Toma (aqui)!" ou simplesmente "Tó!"

(Thanks for your suggestion Ewie!)


----------



## Mexine

Duver said:


> Oh my... desculpem-me se estivermos saindo do tópico (acho que não...) mas agora fiquei bem curioso!
> 
> O que quer dizer "_Aqui tem!_" em Portugal, Carfer?
> 
> No Brasil, me parece que eu diria "Aqui tem" se alguém me perguntasse algo como "Onde tem ....?" (Where is there..? Where can we find...?). Só me soou estranho você relacionar "Aqui tem" com "Here you are".



How about 'toma-lá' for certain situations? In Portuguese Brazilian it would be used in many cases.


----------



## Carfer

Mexine said:


> How about 'toma-lá' for certain situations? In Portuguese Brazilian it would be used in many cases.


 

Sim, pode ser, mas se não for com uma pessoa muito chegada, com quem se está muito à vontade, pode ser visto como uma forma rude de dizer. Depende do contexto, claro, e sobretudo do tom em que é dito e de estar ou não associado a alguma brusquidão, mas, no exemplo que dei, o empregado da cervejaria teria de ser muito malcriado para entregar a cerveja ao cliente dizendo-lhe _'tome lá'_ ou _'toma lá_'.


----------



## Mexine

Yes - you are right! Depende do contexto.  thank you


----------



## Nukles

Há talvez um jeito de dizer que utiliza "eis"? Em italiano diriamos "eccomi" ou "eccolo", então acreditava que se pudesse dizer "eis-me" ou "ei-lo", ou alguma coisa similar... se pode?


----------



## almufadado

Nukles said:


> Há talvez um jeito de dizer que utiliza "eis"? Em italiano diriamos "eccomi" ou "eccolo", então acreditava que se pudesse dizer "eis-me" ou "ei-lo", ou alguma coisa similar... se pode?



Si !

- Eis-me ! Finalmente cheguei ! 
- Eis-te ! Finalmente chegaste !
- Ei-lo !  Finalmente chegou ! 
- Eis-nos !  Finalmente chegámos ! 
- Eis-vos !  Finalmente chegasteis ! 
- Ei-los !  Finalmente chegaram ! 

- Foi o senhor que pediu o livro <tal> ? Ei-lo ! (eis +o = Aqui o tem !

- O que eu procurei pelas chaves e ei-las aqui ! (eis + as = aqui estão /estavam aqui) 

-Eis que de repente aparece uma tempestade ! 

De referir que é uma expressão em desuso, no entanto (pelo menos eu) ainda se usa e compreende .


----------



## CarlaStar

Duver said:


> Oh my... desculpem-me se estivermos saindo do tópico (acho que não...) mas agora fiquei bem curioso!
> 
> O que quer dizer "_Aqui tem!_" em Portugal, Carfer?
> 
> No Brasil, me parece que eu diria "Aqui tem" se alguém me perguntasse algo como "Onde tem ....?" (Where is there..? Where can we find...?). Só me soou estranho você relacionar "Aqui tem" com "Here you are".





Carfer said:


> Se você pedir alguma coisa aqui em Portugal, Duver, se for a um bar e encomendar uma cerveja, por exemplo, é muito natural que o empregado lhe diga, ao entregar-lha, _'Aqui tem_!'.
> O mesmo vale para o exemplo do ricardoreis:
> '_-Podes-me dar o sal, por favor?
> - Aqui tens!_'
> ou da carol (que, lamentavelmente, só agora li com olhos de ver)
> '_-Dás-me o teu livro, por favor?
> - Aqui tens!_'
> ou para qualquer outra situação semelhante.
> 
> Pelo que deduzo, será então expressão sem préstimo no Brasil, mas aqui é perfeitamente comum.


que interessante esse bonus sobre o uso da língua portuguesa em Portugal.


----------

